# How many guys broke the front diff.



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Figured I would start one on how many people busted there front diff. List how you did it and what broke. Not sure what broke in mine yet still have to take it out. So i was trying to pull a guy out with a trex and the front wheels just stopped spinning so i un hooked and it will spin them if you just give it a little gas but soon as you git on it they wont no noise or nothing. When its in 2wd ridding imakes no noise and will go in and out of four and two so i don't know yet but im sick of these cheap a** diff gears I wasn't even romping on it. I would have also used 
my winch but it broke earlier in the day and its new too.:mad







:
Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I had already busted a rear axle that morning and was riding in 3wd. The front tires got hung between two logs. Trying to climb out and it let go. Busted spider gears and blew a hole in the bottom of the case.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Let her eat in some slop and found a hard spot......popped out of 4wd, then pulled again, then back out. Worked as long as I didn't get on it too hard, stripped teeth off 3 of the 4 spider gears. Did the mod to the pin that goes through the spiders when I rebuilt it, no trouble other than seals and bearings since then.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

I thrashed the front dif nothing salvageable lol snow and booze and fallowing buddys on snow mobiles not good mix


----------



## Jsmith05brute (Apr 5, 2012)

stripped all bevel gears and had to replace case....i was at mud nat and was tryng to help pull some one out...Now if some ones stuck and i cant winch them or push them out...:sadwavey: adios


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I exploded mine this weekend forgot I was in four high jumped my bike landed I guess there was alot of wheel speed difference and the crown blew the pinion out I the case almost cracked both one side and center case and the crown a d pinion are chipped with broken teeth


----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

I busted mine twice. Well the first time i was not driving. Let a buddy ride mine for a day at Busco. He hooked up my winch to a guy stuck and attempted to pull him out in reverse on hard packed clay. The spider gear carrier cracked 3/4 the way around. 2nd time was result of a heavy thumb, peanut butter mud, and alcohol. Ripped the teeth off of the spider gears.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I busted my front diff housing.... When my front left axle shaft blew, it binded up some how and cracked my housing where the axle shaft enters. My internals were fine though.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep been there done that bro. I have been there 3 times rebuilding mine. Ask filthy he's done his many times to...


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone else find the parts are expensive as hell to what they are? I bought a hole Rear diff for my jeep used for 900$ and I could spend 600 on a used diff for my brute what a ripoff


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

yup, front diffs are a rip off for sure


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah i have bought 3 rear diffs before cheaper than you could buy a front diff. Its definitely a rip off.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Here is what happened to my front diff when my axle let loose.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Atleast you only have a seal and 1 side case to replace that's like 100$ these can be really expensive


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Oh yeah i was REAL lucky to only replace half case and internals good... Still a PITA to pull front diff out though. lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> Oh yeah i was REAL lucky to only replace half case and internals good... Still a PITA to pull front diff out though. lol


When you do it a couple times you get real good at it lol.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bump...


----------

